# Nintendo going down + PlayStation v 360



## maximilian ping (Jul 28, 2011)

just seen this http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2011/jul/28/3ds-price-cut-nintendo-loss and it backs up the fact that Nintendo is a bit crap and has dodgy games. It is also is basically for under-6s and Louise Redknapp as far as I can see.

Now I got burgled the other day and they nicked the Nintendo Wii i bought for my kid. But now he is getting venerable (age 6), with the readies from the insurance company (unless I'm tied to Nintendo) I want to buy either a PS or a 360 - what are the main differences of these? (never played anything on on either)


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd go for a ps3 because of games like Little Big Planet (Ultra charming platformer with Stephen Fry voice over  )

Differences? For a 6 year old... very little, I presume they won't get excited about the PS3's 3d blueray capablity, or its media streaming from a pc abilities, or iplayer/40d/lovefilm streaming goodness, and I presume they won't be allowed to play the vast majority of the XBox game exclusives simply because they tend to be 18 certificated games.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jul 28, 2011)

What about for me (age 42)? I reckopn i would go for a mix of stuff like Fable/LA Noire and the odd footy/racing game


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 28, 2011)

You're much better off with a 360. Cheaper, more games, better exclusives. Better online too.

I'm not sure where you're getting the 'mostly 18s' idea from, ohmyliver? 

Little Big Planet is good, but it's not worth choosing the PS3 over the 360 for.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 28, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> You're much better off with a 360. Cheaper, more games, better exclusives. Better online too.
> 
> I'm not sure where you're getting the 'mostly 18s' idea from, ohmyliver?
> 
> Little Big Planet is good, but it's not worth choosing the PS3 over the 360 for.


 
Sorry, I'm very sleep deprived, and all I could think of were games like Left4Dead, Gears of War... which actually turn out to be M+ rated (which I presume is similar to 15, but also not suitable for a 6 year old). So yes, wrong on this 

what games are there on Xbox that are suitable for 6 year olds? The Lego series obviously, but what else any exclusives, like the PS3's Little Big Planet?  I've only got a PS3, and while I love the media capabilities, and things like playtv (effectively a budget tivo) I think on purely gaming terms the Xbox just edges past the PS3... despite the subscription basis of it's online gaming, but the PS3 is a better all round device.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jul 28, 2011)

which looks flasher?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2011)

check this  video  on  why sony may not  actually  be any good at  gaming systems

http://gameoverthinker.blogspot.com/2010/08/episode-39-emperor-has-no-clothes.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 28, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> which looks flasher?


 
PS3 looks flasher.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 28, 2011)

But don't forget Kinect. Paradise for kids.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 29, 2011)

Im a 360man. Cheaper, nicer controller, better online stuff and kinect(a better version of the wii, without a controller) 

ps3 is more powerful and probabley therefore more future proof though.

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2011)

kained&able said:


> ps3 is more powerful and probabley therefore more future proof though.


 
More powerful, yes, but it won't be more future proof.

Both are 6 years behind the PC in that regard anyway.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> But don't forget Kinect. Paradise for kids.


 
This.


----------



## no-no (Jul 29, 2011)

PS3, free online play, a much nicer interface.(unless they've changed the xbox one since the last time I played), better controller, the ps3 has the PSeye and wii style controllers so you're sorted for kids party games.

Ico,Shadow of the Collossus and Trico ain't coming out on xbox either.....

Having said all that I'm tempted to get me one of them cracked and banned xboxes for some cheap pirate single player action....


----------



## thchep (Jul 29, 2011)

Buy the console which has the most games you're interested in, people will just recommend their favorite console....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2011)

no-no said:


> PS3, crap online play, worse controller, the ps3 has the PSeye and wii style controllers so you're sorted for kids party games if you don't mind it being a lot more limited than Kinect.



Edited it for you


----------



## electroplated (Jul 29, 2011)

xbox would be my choice in your situation, for kinect and general range of games.

I own a xbox 360, PS3 and a Wii and am console agnostic.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 30, 2011)

My kids love the Wii much more than the 360. Lego games aside, there's not much on the 360 for children.  Hell, as much as I love Halo on the 360, my most anticipated game of the year is the new Zelda.

Also, the "Nintendo is for kids" line is idiotic and wrong, and said by people that don't understand what makes a good game.


----------



## XR75 (Aug 1, 2011)

A few games having fun gameplay doesn't stop it being something that's for kids and aside from some first party games it's never fully utilised the motion controls.


----------



## newme (Aug 1, 2011)

Xbox360 and no I dont have one, Ive got a Wii, tho frankly thats probably going.
PS3 I fail to see the point in, lots of positives for 360.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2011)

Chris has nailed this thread: xbox360.


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 17, 2011)

The xbox360 is the perfect mix for adult and kid entertainment for me. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)

Indeed. Plus it has a far better online experience than the Wii...


----------



## Nappiar (Nov 24, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> just seen this http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2011/jul/28/3ds-price-cut-nintendo-loss xbox 360 cases and it backs up the fact that Nintendo is a bit crap and has dodgy games. It is also is basically for under-6s and Louise Redknapp as far as I can see.
> 
> Now I got burgled the other day and they nicked the Nintendo Wii i bought for my kid. But now he is getting venerable (age 6), with the readies from the insurance company (unless I'm tied to Nintendo) I want to buy either a PS or a 360 - what are the main differences of these? (never played anything on on either)



this console war will end after all the consoles are released and wait for 3-5 years so we can determine a clear winner...


----------

